
Why I (Still) Love Tech: In Defense of a Difficult Industry - bceskavich
https://www.wired.com/story/why-we-love-tech-defense-difficult-industry/
======
dankohn1
This is the same author as the amazing 2015 Businessweek full-issue article,
What Is Code?, which was quite popular on HN.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-paul-ford-what-is-
co...](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-paul-ford-what-is-code/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9698870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9698870)

